# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Áp lực với chuyên ngành.

## sydat95

Dear anh chị trong Meslab. Em là sinh viên mới ra trường và làm việc được 8 tháng rồi ạ. Trước khi ra trường em rất thích thiết kế và đã ứng tuyển vào vị trí kỹ sư thiết kế tại một công ty ở Hà Nội. Mới đầu em làm việc khá hiệu quả và hứng khởi. Nhưng ở thời điểm hiện tại em cảm thấy rất áp lực với công việc, cảm thấy bất tài và vô dụng khi mà đến giờ em vẫn chưa thiết kế được một cái máy ra hồn. Sếp thì mắng lên mắng xuống vì công việc không hoàn thành. Ý tưởng thiết kế thì bản thân em cảm thấy còn rất tù tội nhưng không biết làm thế nào để khá hơn. Những kỹ năng và ý tưởng của em tiến bộ rất chậm.Tinh thần thì down trầm trọng trong 2 tháng vừa qua. Em bị stress rất nặng. Không biết nên tiếp tục với mảng này nữa hay không. Và nếu tiếp tục thì em nên cải thiện những kỹ năng gì ạ. Em mong anh chị cho em xin lời khuyên ạ. Em thật sự rất muốn theo đuổi mảng này.

----------


## Fusionvie

> Dear anh chị trong Meslab. Em là sinh viên mới ra trường và làm việc được 8 tháng rồi ạ. Trước khi ra trường em rất thích thiết kế và đã ứng tuyển vào vị trí kỹ sư thiết kế tại một công ty ở Hà Nội. Mới đầu em làm việc khá hiệu quả và hứng khởi. Nhưng ở thời điểm hiện tại em cảm thấy rất áp lực với công việc, cảm thấy bất tài và vô dụng khi mà đến giờ em vẫn chưa thiết kế được một cái máy ra hồn. Sếp thì mắng lên mắng xuống vì công việc không hoàn thành. Ý tưởng thiết kế thì bản thân em cảm thấy còn rất tù tội nhưng không biết làm thế nào để khá hơn. Những kỹ năng và ý tưởng của em tiến bộ rất chậm.Tinh thần thì down trầm trọng trong 2 tháng vừa qua. Em bị stress rất nặng. Không biết nên tiếp tục với mảng này nữa hay không. Và nếu tiếp tục thì em nên cải thiện những kỹ năng gì ạ. Em mong anh chị cho em xin lời khuyên ạ. Em thật sự rất muốn theo đuổi mảng này.


Nếu nội dung này của bạn thì mình khuyên bạn cần cải thiện kỹ năng post bài, post ở đâu thì viết ở đấy, không nên lôi từ 4R này sang 4R khác. Còn bạn mới ra trường thì từ từ học hỏi, không ăn sổi được ngay đâu, tránh stress. Tham khảo các thiết kế trong diễn đàn, tự hỏi xem sao họ thiết kế như thế, có ưu nhược điểm gì, rồi tự tìm câu trả lời, không trả lời được thì lên đây hỏi tiếp.

----------


## ktshung

> Dear anh chị trong Meslab. Em là sinh viên mới ra trường và làm việc được 8 tháng rồi ạ. Trước khi ra trường em rất thích thiết kế và đã ứng tuyển vào vị trí kỹ sư thiết kế tại một công ty ở Hà Nội. Mới đầu em làm việc khá hiệu quả và hứng khởi. Nhưng ở thời điểm hiện tại em cảm thấy rất áp lực với công việc, cảm thấy bất tài và vô dụng khi mà đến giờ em vẫn chưa thiết kế được một cái máy ra hồn. Sếp thì mắng lên mắng xuống vì công việc không hoàn thành. Ý tưởng thiết kế thì bản thân em cảm thấy còn rất tù tội nhưng không biết làm thế nào để khá hơn. Những kỹ năng và ý tưởng của em tiến bộ rất chậm.Tinh thần thì down trầm trọng trong 2 tháng vừa qua. Em bị stress rất nặng. Không biết nên tiếp tục với mảng này nữa hay không. Và nếu tiếp tục thì em nên cải thiện những kỹ năng gì ạ. Em mong anh chị cho em xin lời khuyên ạ. Em thật sự rất muốn theo đuổi mảng này.


người em cần hỏi đầu tiên là ông sếp hay la em ấy. Ông ấy sẽ nhìn thấy em rõ nhất và cho em lời khuyên đúng đắn. Nếu em thiếu kiến thức, em có thể bổ sung, nhưng nếu em không có sờ trường, thì nên tìm hướng đi khác, đừng húc đầu vào đá rồi khi nhận ra đã quá muộn

----------


## dungtb

> người em cần hỏi đầu tiên là ông sếp hay la em ấy. Ông ấy sẽ nhìn thấy em rõ nhất và cho em lời khuyên đúng đắn. Nếu em thiếu kiến thức, em có thể bổ sung, nhưng nếu em không có sờ trường, thì nên tìm hướng đi khác, đừng húc đầu vào đá rồi khi nhận ra đã quá muộn


ông sếp đi thuê nhân viên là để nghĩ cho ông ấy chứ đâu phải là để đi khuyên bảo nhân viên đâu bác, đi làm áp lực là chuyện bình thường mà, có áp lực mới vuơn lên được

----------


## ktshung

> ông sếp đi thuê nhân viên là để nghĩ cho ông ấy chứ đâu phải là để đi khuyên bảo nhân viên đâu bác, đi làm áp lực là chuyện bình thường mà, có áp lực mới vuơn lên được


Sếp ở đây không phải ông chủ bác, đó là người quản lý cấp trên, đi trước, có kinh nghiệm và biết nhìn năng lực người đi sau. Mình đã từng ở vai trò này nên mình có cách tư vấn theo góc nhìn của mình bác ạ

----------


## CKD

Nội cái việc viết bài trên diễn đàn này với diễn đàn khác, copy & paste mà không biết đến nội dung thế nào. Thì phần nào hiểu được, tại sao hay bị mắng, làm gì cũng sai.

Và việc này cũng chẵng của riêng ai, và rất rất nhiều người như thế nên cũng không có gì là chán nãn cả. Cái quan trọng nhất, là phải hiểu & chấp nhận mình sai cái gì, làm đúng lại như thế nào. Và mình có cố gắng để sửa sai hay không?

----------

Hải Cnc24h

----------


## ducduy9104

> Dear anh chị trong Meslab. Em là sinh viên mới ra trường và làm việc được 8 tháng rồi ạ. Trước khi ra trường em rất thích thiết kế và đã ứng tuyển vào vị trí kỹ sư thiết kế tại một công ty ở Hà Nội. Mới đầu em làm việc khá hiệu quả và hứng khởi. Nhưng ở thời điểm hiện tại em cảm thấy rất áp lực với công việc, cảm thấy bất tài và vô dụng khi mà đến giờ em vẫn chưa thiết kế được một cái máy ra hồn. Sếp thì mắng lên mắng xuống vì công việc không hoàn thành. Ý tưởng thiết kế thì bản thân em cảm thấy còn rất tù tội nhưng không biết làm thế nào để khá hơn. Những kỹ năng và ý tưởng của em tiến bộ rất chậm.Tinh thần thì down trầm trọng trong 2 tháng vừa qua. Em bị stress rất nặng. Không biết nên tiếp tục với mảng này nữa hay không. Và nếu tiếp tục thì em nên cải thiện những kỹ năng gì ạ. Em mong anh chị cho em xin lời khuyên ạ. Em thật sự rất muốn theo đuổi mảng này.


Sếp đang luyện cho bác tinh thần kiên trì và nhẫn nại đấy ạ. Đi làm thằng nào lỳ thằng đó sống dai. Bác làm bên thiết kế còn thở được chứ mà vào môi trường sản xuất nhà máy thì ngày nào cũng là 1 trân chiến  :Big Grin:

----------


## dungtb

> Sếp ở đây không phải ông chủ bác, đó là người quản lý cấp trên, đi trước, có kinh nghiệm và biết nhìn năng lực người đi sau. Mình đã từng ở vai trò này nên mình có cách tư vấn theo góc nhìn của mình bác ạ


Đời không như là mơ bác ạ, người sếp như vậy ít lắm. Nếu vượt qua được giai đoạn này, có thể bạn đó sẽ phải cảm ơn cái người tạo ra áp lực đó

----------

